# Kayos is 6 Today!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My little girl is 6 years old today. I can still remember the day she was born and the call from the breeder and all the pictures, her trip on the plane and meeting her at the airport.

Kayos was born one week after I lost my old girl, Lucky. I almost said no to her. I had sent in a deposit months earlier before the breeding even took place, long before I knew I would lose Lucky. I was pretty heartbroken and I did not think I would be able to love a new puppy.

My husband urged me to wait to make a decision on Kayos and I am glad I did. She came into the world on Jan 20, 2003 and into my arms on March 17, 2003. She is such a good girl, the sweetest girly.

She has a brand new shiny hip and I hope she is with us for at least 6 more years. 

Happy Birthday Kayos-bear!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful!!!

she doesn't look 6!!!
Glad you got her


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The picture is about a year old, she has a bit of gray on her muzzle now!! But she is still as gorgeous as always. She is a great dog and good friend.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday Kayos. I am so glad that your new shiny hip is working out so well. Wishing you many more years with your family.

Val


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Kayos! Keep on trackin'.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #6633FF">*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAYOS!!! * Wishing you many, many more!!!! Such a pretty girl you are!!</span>


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy 6th birthday Kayos, and many many more!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kayos!!! You are making your Mom happy and everyone around you! Kisses from Anton boy!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

.Kayos!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

and many many more Kayos!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

to you Kayos, you're such a lovely girl!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>happy birthday Kayos!!</span> </span> *

May you have many more!

Lee


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Kayos bear!!!







on your hip!! Hope you've had an awesome birthday filled with lots of yummy treats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She had her favorite pumpkin treats last night. I made them for her on Monday night.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Burfday pumpkin-treats sweetheart







Kayos!! You have been through a lot this past year. May your B Day be wonderful! Grimmi sends SLURPS!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Belated 6 Kayos and many, many more.


----------

